

Is there a meaning of life? - mihvoi
http://meaningofstuff.blogspot.com/2014/06/is-there-meaning-of-life.html

======
ZenoArrow
Ever tried to fall asleep when you are still trying to process your thoughts?
Doesn't work does it, the two are incompatible. The only way to fall asleep is
to let it happen naturally, to not get in the way.

Similarly, with life. There is no thought you can apply to life in order to
give it some grand universal meaning, because you will always know that your
choice to do so was arbitrary. Therefore a universal meaning of life cannot
come through thoughts. But if you get out of the way you may find a different
answer. Seeking a meaning is what keeps you from finding it.

